# ECU/ check engine light code problems



## allezgrand (Jan 12, 2007)

So far in my searching, I have been unable to find the answer to this. I have a 95 hardbody pickup and I followed the procedure for Mode III code retrieval since I have a check engine light on and here's what's happening.

When I turn the diagnostic mode screw fully clockwise, it does not give me 3 blinks, as described that it should (at which point I am supposed to turn it back counter clockwise and retrieve the codes). Instead, it blinks 2 long, 3 short, 4 short, 5 short, 1 long, and then back to the start. I tried waiting for 2 long and 1 of the shorts and quickly turning it back counter clockwise and I tried waiting till it ran through all of them and then turning it back. Either way, I'm not getting any codes and I still have a check engine light on.

Suggestions? Other references for this problem? Help. Thanks.

Phil


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

turn the key to the on position..

turn the screw to on position .. it will blink once 

then 2 times then three times then 4 times and finally 5 times..

you need mode three so after it blinks three times turn the screw to the off positon and then record the blinks ..these will be your stored trouble codes..


to reset the whole system simply remove a bat cable for 5 minutes or so...


----------



## allezgrand (Jan 12, 2007)

zanegray - thank you. It does not blink once before twice, but I did turn it back off after 3 short blinks and was able to get one code.

It blinked 4 short blinks once every 10 seconds. From what I can see this would be a code 4, but that is not a listed code. Has anybody else had this problem or does anybody know what this code is?


----------



## allezgrand (Jan 12, 2007)

Just to clarify, if this were 4 long and 4 short, I would have said code 44: ECCS normal operation, but it's not. It is 4 short and then a long break.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try re reading the procedure and then rest the codes (bat cable removing) and then start the truck and let it warm up and then re read the codes..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just a thought have you seen the green light at all..

maybe the green diode has gone bad ..

you might surmize that ie is one of the 40 "s


----------



## allezgrand (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks zanegrey!

Until you mentioned the green diode, I was simply following directions and watching the check engine light. The directions are left wanting...

The check engine light only blinked 4 short, but the diodes blinked 4 and 1 so thanks for pointing me in that direction. Problem solved!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r welcome..


----------

